# La batería que Lleva 176 Años sin agotarse , no fake



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2017)

La batería que Lleva 176 Años sin agotarse , no fake


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2017)

Este tema ¿ No se publicó anteriormente ?   

Lo busque, mas  lo encontré, pero me resulta conocido


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 14, 2017)

Excelente Dosme'. Ahora las especulaciones jajaja... Yo digo que puede adquirir estática de una fuente cercana a la batería, ya que por lo visto esas campanas son las famosas campanas inventadas por Benjamín Franklin; las cuales funcionaban con estática. Se cuenta que una campana iba a tierra y la otra a una sonda en un lugar alto, así es como franklin sabía cuando había suficiente estática en el ambiente para llevar a cabo sus experimentos entre ellos el de la cometa (papalote o como le llamen en cada región). Como control yo la aislaría junto a la supuesta batería que las alimenta dentro de una jaula de Faraday a ver si así aún funciona... 
PD: por mi que siga siendo misterioso jajaja


----------



## ni (Oct 14, 2017)

También hay una lámpara incandescente que tiene más de 100 años:

http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm


----------



## Omar A (Oct 14, 2017)

O por vibracion. Con el paso de los años el sulfuro de la pila se ha cristalizado formando algo parecido al cuarzo que genera electricidad por la vibracion del badajo


----------



## peperc (Oct 14, 2017)

ni dijo:


> También hay una lámpara incandescente que tiene más de 100 años:
> 
> http://www.centennialbulb.org/cam.htm



compra una lampara incandescente de 220v y conectale solo 100 v , veras que dentro de 100 años seguira funcionando .


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> compra una lampara incandescente de 220v y conectale solo 100 v , veras que dentro de 100 años seguira funcionando .



 se pueden poner 2  lamparas con diodo a contrafase


----------



## peperc (Oct 15, 2017)

hola, ¿ te parece ?

si usas 2 lamparas para eso con ponerlas en serie alcanza, cada una recibe la mitad.
ahora, si usas diodos para que cada lampara reciba un semciclo , si bien el filamento calienta menos , pero asi aun debe soportar el encendido  y su pico ( solo la mitad de las veces que una normal) .
y el pico de V.max. y eso sin decir que tendras de la lampara un comportamiento bastante molesto .

mejor en serie y los diodos para otro menester, ya lo he probado .


----------



## elgriego (Oct 15, 2017)

*Una joyita pa reflexionar vio. !!!:cabezon::contrato:*







*Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> *Una joyita pa reflexionar vio. !!!:cabezon::contrato:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTVOBBbnjv4
> 
> ...


!Yo personalmente ya pase por esa misma situación con ese mismo equipo!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 24, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> *Una joyita pa reflexionar vio. !!!:cabezon::contrato:*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTVOBBbnjv4
> 
> ...



Gracias Griego, un buen documento.

El *reciclado* y *hágalo usted mismo* son una pequeña cuota para frenar un eventual desastre.

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 24, 2017)

La realidad es que, se ha empezado a hablar de la obsolescencia hace relativamente poco y resulta que muchos, de los acabamos de conocerla y sufrirla, todavía no habíamos nacido cuando se empezó a gestar.

Cuando nuestros mayores dicen "es que ya no se hacen las cosas como antes", resulta que esas cosas ya se hacían para durar menos tiempo. Sería interesante hacer un estudio de aquellas cosas que se fabricaban "antes de antes". Cuando se recupera un motor (por ejemplo), de un familiar muy mayor que a su vez este compró o heredó de alguien muy mayor en su juventud, es normal y comprensible que dicho motor funcione. 
Recuerdo de niño oir a la gente mayor decir "es bueno, es de fabricación Nacional", ahora si me dicen "está fabricado en España", primero no me lo creo y segundo sé que no va a durar.
Lo malo es que nos estamos acostumbrando, aunque no queramos e intentemos rebelarnos, a que si algo adquirido hace dos años y un día se avería hay que tirarlo. 

Al igual que la impresora, del reportaje documentado, he llegado a la conclusión de que los telefonos manos libres de una marca líder en el mercado (con P y c), están diseñados para empezar a fallar cuando han alcanzado su tope de tiempo estipulado y programado por la empresa. Su síntoma suele empezar indicando baja batería aleatoriamente (cuando falta poco para su fecha tope), para despues de un tiempo terminar indicando batería baja y apagar el terminal, aún con batería nueva.
Y en este caso, aunque sí puedes reemplazar la batería, al contrario que en el ifon, sustituir la batería por una nueva o incluso de mejor prestaciones que la original, es infructuoso.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 25, 2017)

Si reflexionáramos e hiciéramos una lista de nuestras *verdaderas* necesidades creo que  sería sorprendente ver lo "poco" que necesitamos para vivir dignamente, alegres y sanos. Peeeeroooo....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 25, 2017)

Incluso nos ahorraríamos muchos dolores de cabeza.
Ganaríamos en salud mental y física, tendríamos mas tiempo para disfrutar de nuestros allegados, nuestro "bolsillo" lo agradecería, peeeerooooo............





Quizás ...  ..... los últimos mensajes deberían ir a algún post de obsolescencia programada.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 25, 2017)

Creo que aquí en el foro estamos los que el sistema desprecia, los que queremos hacer nuestros propios artilugios, no solo por aprender o por la fascinación que nos trae hacer algo con nuestras manos y funcione. También los que no vamos simplemente a comprar una "nueva impresora" sin primero pasar por aquí o por cualquier foro así esté en otro idioma. Estamos los que violamos la norma, los que vemos la belleza en unos tubos al vacío descubiertos y destellando sus filamentos; que en un simple plástico adornado por una marca. Aunque sea en una pequeña proporción o porcentaje podemos decir que vivimos algo más en armonía con el planeta.
Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Creo que aquí en el foro estamos los que el sistema desprecia, los que queremos hacer nuestros propios artilugios, no solo por aprender o por la fascinación que nos trae hacer algo con nuestras manos y funcione. También los que no vamos simplemente a comprar una "nueva impresora" sin primero pasar por aquí o por cualquier foro así esté en otro idioma. Estamos los que violamos la norma, los que vemos la belleza en unos tubos al vacío descubiertos y destellando sus filamentos; que en un simple plástico adornado por una marca. Aunque sea en una pequeña proporción o porcentaje podemos decir que vivimos algo más en armonía con el planeta.
> Saludos!


Hola a todos , aun en Off-Topic  acuerdo plenamente con Don blanco001 , por ejenplo : mi TV es una 29" TRC Phillips que conpre en 1994 , funciona perfectamente hasta los dias de hoy y ya conpre un conbersor de canales  Digital/Analogico  para puder continuar usando esa  cuando houber lo apagón analógico (eso ya  datado para dia 29 de mes que viene).
Aun tengo mas 3 TV identicos (mismo chassis) para futura donación de conponentes si nesesario for.
Mi coche es un Wolksvagen modelo "Paraty" año 1993 , motor AP1.8 (Alta Performace) y es sin dudas un fierro durisimo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 25, 2017)

Posiblemente muchos de los que reniegan de nuestras ideas y persiguen el mal llamado "progreso", jamás han creado nada con sus manos.

El mero hecho de crear algo de la nada, con tus propias manos, te inyecta un "no sé qué que sé yo" que no se puede comparar con nada.
Cuando fabricaba montacargas desde cero, a base de cortar y soldar vigas, aunque terminara destrozado al final del día, me sentía el hombre mas feliz del mundo. Sólo por eso, por el simple hecho de haber creado algo funcional y duradero con mis manos y apenas cuatro herramientas.
Hoy esa inyección de endorfinas, la consigo reparando-recuperando aparatos y realizando mini proyectos  de andar por casa. 

Pero... que se le va a hacer... somos los negados, los raros, los inconformistas, los que almacenan trastos viejos "inservibles". Pueeessssss.....* ¡¡A mucha honra!!
*Ya vendraaaaaann yaaaaa.........


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> somos los negados, los raros, los inconformistas, los que almacenan trastos viejos "inservibles". Pueeessssss.....* ¡¡A mucha honra!!
> *Ya vendraaaaaann yaaaaa.........



Olvidé mencionar eso tan importante. Somos los que salen de casa y a los 15 minutos regresan con un traste que vio en la calle; que quizás tenga unos lindos mosfets, o unos toroides, unos hermosos transistores de los que solo se consiguen falsos, un buen disipador o unos buenos imanes... Somos los que vemos lo realmente valioso. Que bueno que muchas personas nos sintamos honrados de hacer eso!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Olvidé mencionar eso tan importante. Somos los que salen de casa y a los 15 minutos regresan con un traste que vio en la calle; que quizás tenga unos lindos mosfets, o unos toroides, unos hermosos transistores de los que solo se consiguen falsos, un buen disipador o unos buenos imanes... Somos los que vemos lo realmente valioso. Que bueno que muchas personas nos sintamos honrados de hacer eso!


Aun en Off-Topic , pero no puedo calarme cierta ves jo regresava para mi casa despues del trabajo as las 24:30h  y mire 6 TVs TRC abandonados a la calle y jo NO pude levar para mi casa porque lo local es muy periculoso a esa hora tan elevada y tanbien porque lo coche NO es lo mio y si de la enpresa donde trabajo         
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 26, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ... somos los negados, los raros, los inconformistas, los que almacenan trastos viejos "inservibles". Pueeessssss.....* ¡¡A mucha honra!!
> *Ya vendraaaaaann yaaaaa.........



Este es un gran tema.
Tras cada nick existen personas y sentimientos, ideas, actitudes y seguramente alguna filosofía de vida 
Es probable que los comentarios que nacieron aquí a causa de un par de vídeos debieran exponerse en otro lugar, pero es lindo verlos aquí... descubrir que otra persona en España, o Colombia, o Argentina, o Brasil, o Chile,  piensa o siente de igual manera el resultado de una sociedad invasiva, competitiva, y feroz.
Los electrónicos, eléctricos, inventores, físicos, mecánicos, pueden ser tan sensibles como el mejor de los artistas. Pararse frente a la vida recogiendo lo que otros desechan y volverlo a la vida... ya es un arte !

Saludos !!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Quizás ...  ..... los últimos mensajes deberían ir a algún post de obsolescencia programada.



   

Eso demuestra precisamente que la belleza y el Arte no van de la mano.
El aparato mas vetusto, arcaico, difícil de mirar, estranbótico y varios adjetivos mas, es una pieza de arte digna de admiración para unos y un deshecho para otros.
El maraviloso acabado del mueble de madera de una radio antigua de lámparas, con sus adornos, engarces, vetas, aguas, tonos lacados o brillantes barnizados dignos del mejor Ebanista, puede ser la perdición en forma de obsesión atrayente para unos y sin embargo en otros ni siquiera despierta un ápice de atención o interés. 
Incluso aquellos que, como nosostros, guardan objetos por su historia sentimental, por aprovechamiento o símplemente por que sí, pueden estar escondiendo, inconscientemente, una obra de arte muy valiosa, símplemente por reciclarla, aprovecharla  o reutilizarla como donante de "órganos".

Saludos.


Petición del mensaje y su creador:
Por favor enviénme a donde pertenezco, me lo merezco 
Aunque en realidad, casi que cuadra el mensaje con el encabezado y video.


----------



## noiseless (Nov 5, 2017)

Según el dato de consumo especificado en la página indicada al pie de esta nota, en 176 años el sistema ha consumido unos 11100  joule, equivalentes a 0,00308 Kw.h , es decir, nada en términos de energía. Sorprende la duración del dispositivo químico, en caso de realmente utilizar alimentación de batería química.

http://es.gizmodo.com/esta-bateria-lleva-176-anos-sin-agotarse-y-nadie-sabe-e-1785611216


----------

